
ECHR orders Greece to pay damages over probe of death in wiretap case - lvoudour
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-greece-court-death/echr-orders-greece-to-pay-damages-over-probe-of-death-in-wiretap-case-idUSKBN1DH1WY
======
lvoudour
For those that don't remember or never heard of the case:
[https://badcyber.com/the-great-greek-wiretapping-
affair/](https://badcyber.com/the-great-greek-wiretapping-affair/)

